# cavapoo/cavapoochon breeders in the uk



## odette millar (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi

I am looking to get either a cavapoo or a cavapoochon as a first dog. Does anyone know any breeders in the UK(closer to Scotland) and if so anything i should look out for when viewing the pup.

Thanks


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, unfortunately it is extremely difficult to find good ethical breeders of mongrels. 

You would likely have far more success looking at breeders of purebred Poodles, Cavaliers or Bichons that health test their dogs. Good breeders usually run waiting lists and there is a demand for their puppies. If you contact the breed clubs for any of those breeds they should be able to point you in the right direction.

If it's a mongrel you want they I suggest heading to a local rescue centre rather than lining the pockets of an irresponsible breeder.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Unfortunately a lot of these cross breeds are to be found in puppy farm sitiuations , greedy breeders cashing in on the new 'must have breeds' You will hear phrases like ' hypo-allergenic' , 'non shedding' , sadly these traits can't be guaranteed. They are sold for an absolute fortune , more than health tested pedigree pups. I've just seen a breeder ask £1450 for a cocker/cavalier/poodle mix !


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah.... I agree with the above. Way more likely to be a puppy farm breeding those. And as Labradrk says, you cannot guarantee what the puppy will be like. It could have a mix of breed traits with an unmanagable coat and is highly unlikely to come from well-bred parents so could have all kinds of medical problems.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I am sorry but "cavapoochon" is an absolutely ridiculous name. How many different types are bred into these poor dogs?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Smuge said:


> I am sorry but "cavapoochon" is an absolutely ridiculous name. How many different types are bred into these poor dogs?


Well, how about Cockalierpoo ?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

odette millar said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to get either a cavapoo or a cavapoochon as a first dog. Does anyone know any breeders in the UK(closer to Scotland) and if so anything i should look out for when viewing the pup.
> 
> Thanks


I will second what everyone else says, it's hard enough to find ethical purebred dog breeders, even harder to find ethical crossbred breeders.

What is it about these crosses that appeals that one of the pedigrees does not?


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

As mentioned, it's incredibly difficult to find good breeders of mixed breeds. There is a myth that mixes are healthier, but this is often not the case and breeders still need to carry out health tests. (distinct from a health check up at the local vet) A breeder who doesn't health test is either knowingly selling dogs that could suffer from multiple preventable genetic illnesses, or is ignorant. You do not want to go to a breeder who is either of these things. Even if your only criteria is a breeder who carries out health tests, you immediately eliminate almost all breeders for these crosses.

As you cannot pick and choose when it comes to genetics, you would need to be prepared for every negative trait associated with every breed in this mix. You could end up with a heavy shedder with a high prey drive who barks and howls a lot, can't be left alone for long, and is very difficult to housetrain.
If you don't mind taking a bit of a gamble with what genetics gives you, you could always look into adopting a Heinz 57 from a rescue and adopt a dog that really needs a home. If you want to know what you're getting, you'd be better off getting a pedigree from known lines. If you could expand on what attracts you to this mix, maybe we can advise which breed would be best suited to your lifestyle and give you more specific advice on what to look for.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, how about Cockalierpoo ?


That doesn't sound any better.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can I just add, most good rescues will have thoroughly assessed the dogs before homing and will be honest about temperament and health. Rescue dogs are not a totally unknown quantity.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

@odette millar
What has attracted you to this particular mixture of breeds? Why don't you just get either a cavalier, a poodle or a bichon frise? You are probably not going to find a reliable breeder of such a mongrel.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have just seen miniature poodle puppies for £1200! and one of them is mismarked. Wonder if that is what put the price up.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I have just seen miniature poodle puppies for £1200! *and one of them is mismarked*. Wonder if that is what put the price up.


I'm guessing it's a litter of partis, if one's mismarked, probably why they're such an eye watering price!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Can I just add, most good rescues will have thoroughly assessed the dogs before homing and will be honest about temperament and health. Rescue dogs are not a totally unknown quantity.


Definitely. I think you can often get a better idea of what dog you're getting when you adopt an adult that has been thoroughly assessed by people with experience than if you're getting a crossbreed puppy from a dodgy breeder. I was more making the point that until you look into the dog individually, you don't know what you're getting, which is the same as with designer crosses.


----------



## Hayley.S (Apr 3, 2021)

FeelTheBern said:


> @odette millar
> What has attracted you to this particular mixture of breeds? Why don't you just get either a cavalier, a poodle or a bichon frise? You are probably not going to find a reliable breeder of such a mongrel.


Me and my daughter have found a fabulous lady who bred her own female cavapoochon with a red toy poodle. She had five healthy pups. Me and my daughter are having a red boy for her and I'm having a red girl. I already have a black yorkie poo who is a delight.


----------

